# My next desire.



## MantidLord (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, for quite some time now, I've been research Leopard geckos while accumulating a list of items I'd need for properly carrying for them. This thread isn't really about questions I have (because if I were truly that lazy to not even try and find out on the web then I don't deserve a pet), just sharing my ideas/thoughts. Ya see, I know how awesome leos are, and I know that they are relatively easy to care for. I think I'm going to go ahead and just by a regular morph and see how that goes. One day (within the future gecko's first three years alive) I plan on trying to breed the species. I know they can live on average 15 years, so I'm excited to have a pet with a bit more longevity than 6 months.

So from what I've gathered from billions of sources and countless hours is that I would need:

a nice sized container (10-20 gallons)

two to three hides (one being for moisture to aid in shedding and egg laying) two on both sides of the tank.

A heat mat/thermostat to heat up one side of the vivarium (keeping it about 90 degrees fahrenheit)

A thermometer

a water dish

some plants and things to climb on/decorations

possibly a heat lamp (though I'll probably have a red bulb in it because I know they don't need uv lights thank God)

Calcium powder

and of course a substrate which I'll most likely use reptile carpet to avoid impaction and etc.

Anything I'm missing (besides the leo and food of course!)? I've pretty much got the care for them down too. As this isn't my first exotic reptile, I think I should be able to handle it. The challenging part will come when I choose to breed them (which I'll try about a year after I get a pair depending on their age). Thanks!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 11, 2010)

you wont regret!  And this website is a good place for you to go :lol: geckoforums.net

heres mine





































cousin's gecko


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoa! Those look wayyyy cool!

Mantidlord: Good luck! I hope you have alot of fun with new pets


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow. I know I won't regret. Those are just awesome. I'm still in the planning stages right now (I'm being extra careful so I know my stuff before I get one), but I can't wait. Your geckos are great. How old are they? And Zoe, thanks. I'm sure I'll have fun with these guys. The lack of uv light is a huge load off my back already.  

I was just talking to my mom about the leopard geckos and she seems okay with it. Her first question: "How big do they get? Because I don't want them eating pinkie mice."  I'm gonna show her your pics.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm highly considering a leopard gecko one of these days, the only thing is it would be tricky if I go away on trips. I might be able to take it along but that might also be quite difficult and the trip itself would be very stressful (It was on my mantises and grasshoppers, not to mention me since I worried about them)


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 12, 2010)

pinky mice is not really a good food for them. Most people give them mealworms and you dont need a lamp just a UTH :lol: you can breed them when they reach 50 grams


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 12, 2010)

and they get to about 10 inches


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 12, 2010)

sorry double post


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 12, 2010)

Great. I heard about people feeding them pinkies when the females are about to breed and after they lay in order to get their body weight up. But then I also heard that wax worms can serve this purpose as well. So are there any other things I should know (that comes with experience) before I start buying all the equipment and stuff (which is not as much as I expected)? Thanks for all the insight by the way.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 12, 2010)

i think wax worms are better than pinkies although there are no waxworms for sale in malaysia. And males should not be kept together


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 12, 2010)

And you only need 2 hides, one on the warm side and one in the cold side. any one can be the moist one. You dont really need things for them to climb on but you can get some for them if you want. Most people use paper towels as substrate as it is simple and easy to clean


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks. That sucks about no wax worms in Malaysia. Why is that? And with the moist hide, how should I set that up?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 13, 2010)

a moist hide can have like wet moss or wet paper towels in there :lol: There are no fruitflies or waxworms here  only crickets and mealworms


----------



## beckyl92 (Jan 13, 2010)

when i used reptile carpet my gecko got it mouth stuck when feeding so unless your feeding it out of the tank or meal worms in a bowl i'd defently use lino. its so much easier to clean aswel.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 13, 2010)

So friendofgeckos, what do you feed your mantis nymphs? Springtales? And okay, I got the moist hide part. I heard that it's best to put it in the cool side. But you said it doesn't matter, so good.

@Becky: I definitely don't want that to happen, and I don't intend on feeding him/her outside the tank. After looking up lino, I read that it's best to use the non-stick kind because the heat from the mat will melt the glue, releasing fumes. So non-stick lino it is! Thanks a lot.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dont use coco fiber for the moist hide, use a wet towel, more disposable.

It is a good idea to keep a dish of calcium powder in with the gecko.

A 40 watt incandesant bulb is fine, no need for expensive basking bulbs.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 13, 2010)

10dor1fro32 said:


> Dont use coco fiber for the moist hide, use a wet towel, more disposable.It is a good idea to keep a dish of calcium powder in with the gecko.
> 
> A 40 watt incandesant bulb is fine, no need for expensive basking bulbs.


Thanks, I read that lights would stress them out, so it's better to get a red light. I'll definitely use a wet towel if it does the same job and is disposable. I take it the gecko will lick the calcium powder at times?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 14, 2010)

I just find food for them


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2010)

Slate works as a good substrate. When I had them I had pieces of slate tile cut to fit the bottom of the tank. It looks good too. I had a shallow dish in there and they used it as a sort of litter box.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 14, 2010)

Rick said:


> Slate works as a good substrate. When I had them I had pieces of slate tile cut to fit the bottom of the tank. It looks good too. I had a shallow dish in there and they used it as a sort of litter box.


Okay, I'll have to look that up. Thanks. So is it easy to figure out where they decide the litter box is? Or do I have to place a shallow dish on all four corners until they choose one?


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Okay, I'll have to look that up. Thanks. So is it easy to figure out where they decide the litter box is? Or do I have to place a shallow dish on all four corners until they choose one?


I dont' know if that is typical behavior or not really. They kept going in the same corner so I put the dish there and they went in it instead. Made cleaning up easy.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 14, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Thanks, I read that lights would stress them out, so it's better to get a red light. I'll definitely use a wet towel if it does the same job and is disposable. I take it the gecko will lick the calcium powder at times?


Lights are only on for 12 hours in the waking period. When the gecko sleeps. Dont use the light for the first few weeks though.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 14, 2010)

If you hate replacing subtrate and want to scoop it us use carefresh as a subtrate. I say above 5 inches is the safest size for the subtrate.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay Rick, I'll just have to wait and see where they go before I make my move. I have read however that it is typical for them to go in one corner (better than my beardie that went wherever he pleased).

10dor1fro32 thanks. I was under the impression that the light was to be used at night when the gecko is active. I guess not. If the heat pad is warm enough for the vivarium, is there any need for me to get a bulb? I'll probably just get one in case though. And about the carefresh: I read that it can get really dusty and smell bad if wet, but other than that it's great. I don't know, I guess I'll just have to try out the different types until I find what's right for me and the gecko. This will be my first time using a substrate other than sand and soil for a lizard. I think once I get the "potty training" down, that'll make it a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 15, 2010)

They normally poo in only one corner :lol: you can like put something flat there and just clean it when there is poo on it.Yes they will lick the calcium, i saw them do it before :mellow:


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 15, 2010)

friendofgeckos said:


> They normally poo in only one corner :lol: you can like put something flat there and just clean it when there is poo on it.Yes they will lick the calcium, i saw them do it before :mellow:


Okay, will do. Thanks for all the help


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 16, 2010)

In my area a heat mats are not sufficent in the winter months. In the summer both are off.

I have no problems with care fresh, in fact it helps soak up water spilled from a water bowl.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 17, 2010)

Well i dont know what care fresh is, never seen it here. But i just use paper towels lol


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.carefresh.com/

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=carefresh


----------

